# Does anyone own a West Japan Tools (Takayuki Shibata) Carbon Steel Pan?



## stephen129 (Nov 1, 2020)

Does anyone own one of these? I'm interested to hear your thoughts, especially compared to matfers, de buyers etc.

Is it worth the money?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 1, 2020)

Don’t mind me if I follow along with this thread. I was debating to get one as well, and gift away some debuyer in the process. So far I haven’t pulled the trigger…


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 2, 2020)

i kinda wanted one as well. i like the handle. but i dont think i can stomach seasoning yet another pan.

i dont have kids, but i am getting a glimpse of what a misbehaving kid might be like with my De Beyers pan. its behaving better and better as it gets older, but in its youth..wah! 

Plus the cost is insane for me. i have a buddy that buys anything from Japan...he is crushing on that country. me? its the actual product i focus on. i could get a really good fishing rod for that money.


----------



## tcmx3 (Nov 2, 2020)

it's interesting, but it looks pretty problematic to me:

that looks like the all-clad handle shape problem, but even worse
apparently the handle is the same thickness as the side walls, potentially not great at 1.5mm
carbon steel skillet handles tend to get hot as is, I can only imagine the one piece design and short length exacerbate this
the surface doesnt look any better than the French stuff
it's more expensive because it's one piece and I appreciate that it's probably fairly priced given that. but if I wanted an 11-ish inch 3mm carbon steel pan, I'd 100% go for a De Buyer Pro at about half the cost. and maybe that's unfair, given I havent tried this pan, but some of the stuff just reads so obviously poorly to me that I wouldnt personally roll the dice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 2, 2020)

True. I’m actually saving my ridiculous carbon steel purchase for a good ole USA bluSkilliet. The Gratin pan to be more accurate.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 6, 2020)

I haven't used it so I don't know the quality, but the low sidewall and way too big for me are what makes me turn away from it.
the handle is welded and cleaned then machined on the sidewall.

the surface finish looks textured and unseasoned.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 7, 2020)

Was also considering one of these but am currently leading toward Darto from Argentina - De Buyer is priced pretty competitively near my but the Darto are also carbon steel & hvae no rivets


----------

